# Schwinn Phantom anniversary 125th 2020 2021 Exclusive Cruiser B6 Black Red Green



## tomsjack (May 28, 2021)

Schwinn Phantom anniversary 125th 2020 2021 Exclusive Cruiser B6 Black Red Green On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/265143608700?


----------



## GTs58 (May 28, 2021)

$499 retail a few months ago. These sick people trying to make a killing screwing others to this extent is disgusting. Hopefully the hackers find a way into his bank and Pay Pal accounts.


----------

